# Question for open bowl turners



## hobbit-hut (Dec 26, 2012)

I have been doing a little research on tools and my question is what do you use for a center saver ? There seems to be several on the market. What do you like and would recomend ?


----------



## DKMD (Dec 26, 2012)

I use the McNaughton with pretty good luck although my last effort yielded a funnel. It's supposed to be more versatile than the others on the market, but the learning curve is a bit steeper. The others that I'm aware of use a fixed pivot point for coring... That limits the shape of the core, but it also makes them nearly foolproof.


----------

